# Solved: Screw you, Dell.



## 8dalejr.fan (Nov 20, 2005)

I've ordered ink for my AIO A940 printer countless times from Dell's site (online) over the last three years. I'd have to say at least 10 or maybe even more different times. Every time, I'd simply place the order, pay with a credit card, and it shows up quickly, usually within 2 days. That's great!

Now, I'm getting screwed over by Dell.

I placed an order for one black cartridge (I'm running on X right now) and one colour cartridge. I payed, the order transaction completed, and it said to expect a confirmation email shortly.

Next day, nothing. No email. Next day, still nothing. No confirmation number or email.

What the? I went onto Dell's site, logged into my account, and there was no record of my transaction there.

Phoned up Dell, they say it didn't go through. Fine. Ordered it over the phone, and the guy sends me a quote to my email address. Still no order number or confirmation number. Checked my account- "no recent orders." By now it's day 3 and my order hasn't even gone through yet.

Emailed the guy who gave me the quote... said he's gone for the weekend and will place the order next week. Day 5 and my order still hasn't gone through yet.

First I ordered it online on Wednesday. Didn't work. Ordered it over the phone on Friday. The guy said he did it but he didn't.

Now I'll have to wait more than a week for my original order to go through. I need ink for school projects and I can't wait any longer. Nobody I know can print stuff for me and all the business stores in town are closed today.

Thanks a lot Dell.

*Cleaned up my post, didn't think what I said was vulgar language nor was I being rude to a user, nonetheless I hope it's better now.*


----------



## Shamou (Oct 17, 2005)

*You should read the rules...*

Category III Offenses
Intentional Offenses

* Crude or Rude Intent - Tech Support Guy was designed to be a community of people who can help one-another, and *should be completely free of any profanity and vulgar language.* There is absolutely no excuse for being rude to a user. Uncivilized and offensive language (especially cursing of any sort), images, or anything else, used anywhere on the board (including your user name) is completely unacceptable.

.


----------



## wacor (Feb 22, 2005)

Mike don't worry about the language. I have seen a lot worse. And a lot worse has been tolerated. 

If the printer is that old then do yourself a favor. Buy another printer. You can probably buy one for 1/3 of the price of the ink you are buying and ones like the Canon i have are very easy to refill the cartidges. My printer cost about $100 and there are cheaper ones.

I had a big problem with Dell once on rebates the refused to acknowledge. Dell is not the most user friendly place to buy things from. 

Good luck my friend. 

PS Hopefully Junior will have a better season in 2007 and win the cup!


----------



## 8dalejr.fan (Nov 20, 2005)

This is an All-In-One printer/scanner/copier/fax. Quite happy with the printer itself.

P.S. I only care about Michael Waltrip making the field next year. Hopefully those Camrys will be better.


----------



## wacor (Feb 22, 2005)

8dalejr.fan said:


> This is an All-In-One printer/scanner/copier/fax. Quite happy with the printer itself.
> 
> P.S. I only care about Michael Waltrip making the field next year. Hopefully those Camrys will be better.


Need to change your user name then 

Ever try the ink refill kits? Some are pretty easy to do and for generic stuff in black and white i cant see a difference. Color might be if doing photos though from what i hear


----------



## designerstoast (Nov 25, 2006)

Agree, dell is nothing but crap. Build your own or dont use a computer is my stance.


----------



## wacor (Feb 22, 2005)

designerstoast said:


> Agree, dell is nothing but crap. Build your own or dont use a computer is my stance.


It was not the computer but his all in one printer he is trying to get ink refills for


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Mike, is there a Staples store near you?
Staples sells remanufactured compatible Dell ink cartridges.
(only for certain models but they do have ink for the A940.)


----------



## Sequal7 (Apr 15, 2001)

That is a really good reason to buy locally. More than likely the store that sells it will stock it. You can get ink Cartridges in a matter of hours (or less) and the local stores can easily match the equivalent printer for you (dell uses Lexmark and HP for their manufacturers and adds their own recognition on the printers.)


----------



## 8dalejr.fan (Nov 20, 2005)

Cheeseball81 said:


> Mike, is there a Staples store near you?
> Staples sells remanufactured compatible Dell ink cartridges.
> (only for certain models but they do have ink for the A940.)


Yes there is, Nicole. In fact, one opened up in my town (just a couple minutes away from my house) two months ago. I never knew that they did that. Thanks for the info. I'll have to look into that the next time I need ink. :up: 

(BTW the ink did end up coming so I'm going to mark this one solved.)


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

:up:


----------



## idowindows (Oct 11, 2006)

8dalejr.fan said:


> I've ordered ink for my AIO A940 printer countless times from Dell's site


And this is why I recommend anyone I come in contact with, if you buy a Dell and get a printer - sell it on ebay or someone.

Buy a printer on sale locally and the ink is available to you anytime you want from local retailers.

Nothing against Dell, they just want to hang on to clients....to me, this is not a good way to do it....


----------



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

theres a site I go to that has the ink for his printer and they give you a magnet with a code for free shipping on your next order I told him about it in a PM


----------



## 8dalejr.fan (Nov 20, 2005)

Yeah I got the PM, thanks for the site, but it says that they don't ship internationally, only within the US.


----------



## Compiler (Oct 11, 2006)

Look at replacing the unit with something else. Trust me and any review site worth salt...

Dell printers are actually modifed lexmark printers - which makes both of these the worst junk on the planet. The ink is expensive (even if cost per cartridge maybe low - so is what is inside) - so a good canon or Epson and certain HPs will print a page for half the cost of the ink.

IE: a single $12 Canon black ink may last as much as 2 or 3 black Dell inks at $10 each.

Read: http://www.tomshardware.com/2007/01/17/multifunctional-printers/

Remember, they make their money from the INK, not the printer. Ink is CHEAP to make... It costs maybe .25~.50cents to make a $10 cart. of ink.


----------



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

just by the refills and refill it.but you can only do it 3 times before the the color comes out all one color


----------



## Fidelista (Jan 17, 2004)

designerstoast said:


> Agree, dell is nothing but crap. Build your own or dont use a computer is my stance.


Now thats a feat! , two dumb statements in one short post ---the last better than the first!   >f


----------



## Pistoff (Oct 5, 2004)

lexmarks567 said:


> just by the refills and refill it.but you can only do it 3 times before *the the color comes out all one color*


What color would this be on the RGB meter?


----------

